# Favor to ask, from fellow bow hunters



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

There is a kid i know who could use something good in his life. If anyone has any archery gear or camo they would donate to him you would make him so happy you wouldnt believe it! He is a great kid that just doesnt have the best of a life. Ive known him about a year and in that amount of time it would be obvious whether was a punk or was up to something, but this boy is a genuinely good person. He is ate up with hunting and fishing, thats all he talks about. I dont want to air his laundry online, but to make a long story short. His mom seems like a nice lady who loves her son but she is not the best at picking out good men. Somehow his step dad must have gotten drunk enough to be nice and bought him a 20 year old bow. He is so proud of that bow you would think its brand new. 
 I am going to dig through my old stuff and round up everything he needs to be able to hunt. He can hunt behind his house and his mom has given him the go ahead to go hunt with me. She is going to bring him and pick him up from my house. I figure if he has hunting it will get him out of the house when things get bad with his step dad and the bottle. If anyone has anything they can donate to him i would appreciate it. I will come pick it up if you are close enough to drive. I live in Dallas GA

Heres what i have for him so far, wrist sling, sight, stabilizer, back pack, short sleeve camo shirt & a nice camo jacket.

Here is a list of a few things i can think of that he needs, He is either 11 or 12 years old but hes a big kid so he could probably wear a large shirt, if not he will grow into it soon. i need to find out what size shoe he wears so i can get him some boots. If you have some extra boots let me find out what size he wears before i get them. But he needs
Camo pants, peep sight, rest, quiver, orange vest ( i will buy him one if i have to), Boots (not sure size yet), or anything else you can think of. This kid would love it, i will send you pictures of the smile on his face when i give it to him. If you saw the bow he is so proud of you would feel as sorry for him as i do. I promise he will be proud and thankful no matter what it is, he is not used to having anything!
thanks to anyone who can help him out


----------



## kevinb (Sep 17, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 17, 2012)

I have five brand new Muzzy 90gr heads, manual style range finder and a new bottle of Tinks still in the package. Pm sent..


----------



## sboss1 (Sep 17, 2012)

May have several items from my kids when they were 11 and 12 - orange vest, maybe boots (depending on size), shirt...

PM sent


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 17, 2012)

I can donate a deluxe whisker biscuit, a like new bohning quiver, the peep sight, and some broadheads if needed.  Let me know an address to mail them.


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Sep 17, 2012)

*release*

I think i have a release pm me


----------



## rwagner (Sep 17, 2012)

a lot of camo lying around pm sent


----------



## ga whackersmacker (Sep 17, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2012)

I have an NAP Quiktune 4000 Drop Away rest. The rest itself is in great condition but the cable may be cut off too short. You can get a replacement cable for $4 on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NAP-Quicktu...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519ca2691b


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 17, 2012)

pm me the address i have a safety harness that will probably fit him. from the posts above looks like he still needs a d loop got some extras so i'll send one. scent neutralizer and a grunt call. prob some other odds and ends
and thanks to you for doing a good thing, every kid that wants to hunt should have the oppertunity


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2012)

What kind of poundage is he shooting.. I have about 30 carbon arrows fletched with Blazers.. Hope he likes the Ga Bulldogs, because they have the arrow wraps on them.. Let me know, I have all the equipment in the Man Cave.. I can cut them on the carbon saw and put incerts in them.. They can be ready to go.. I hunt in Toombs County area or can send them...  Have been around a few youngin's that just did not have the roll models to get them out into the woods... Sad, but not their fault... Let me know what length.. I will see what I can do..

I am going on your word and how you feel about the young man, I would be willing to help if I can...


----------



## sothunfried (Sep 17, 2012)

let me see what i got in my closet i might have some camo


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm just getting a chance to check this thread since I started it this morning. I'm on my phone headed home right now but as soon as I get home I will respond to messages and reply. Thanks so much I can't believe the response, this boy is going have a fit. Thanks so much!


----------



## B Man (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a lot of nice camo laying around.  I think its all medium.  Pm sent


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 17, 2012)

See if you can get his pants size and i have a jacket i can send you. send me your address in a pm i will ups it to you.


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 17, 2012)

I have field points and broadheads, release and some camo. Facemask/hats, etc.  PM me and let me know what you still need.


----------



## BowHard (Sep 17, 2012)

Such an amazing and overwhelming respose from the hunting community. This is what society lacks today. You all will be a blessing in this childs life who knows what road he couldve ended up following if he ddnt have such a positive role model in his life. Your a good man GSP


----------



## scottyd917 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you dont have a case for his bow ill donate mine to him if you haven't gotten one, I know you say it's an old bow, but if it's important to him and hes proud of it he needs to have a case for it!!!!!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 17, 2012)

pm. me what u dont get. i have sent a way wash and lots brod heads ,sights d ioops and my son my have some camo,


----------



## jigman29 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have an extra set of sights if he needs them just shoot me a p.m.When you figure out boot size I may have an older pair of the kids depending on size.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Sep 17, 2012)

Now this is what GON is about it's nice to see a dogpile going in the right direction.

I have a lot of stuff as well so let us know what else is needed, also look in the Pay it forward thread I did at the top of the page.

He may need a Thermacell if someone has an extra one (I don't think I do)


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Sep 17, 2012)

benellisbe said:
			
		

> I have field points and broadheads, release and some camo. Facemask/hats, etc. PM me and let me know what you still need.






_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, i wish you all could be there to see his face when i give everything to him. He already knows im taking him to have his bow setup for his draw & weight but he doesnt have a clue we are going to deck it out. I cant tell you how much its going to mean to him. Growing up my parents always bought me what i wanted for hunting(within reason) and i never had to see what others had and wish or wonder how nice it would be if i could have that. I have never really thought about the bow, gear, & everything else i have now that i buy for myself until i met this kid. I feel bad every time he sees my bow & hunting gear because i know he would love to have a real set up and feel like he has something nice. Im some what ashamed of myself, I bought a new Bowtech Insanity this year and im not as proud of my bow as he is his old bow thats not even set up to shoot. People like him & his sister, both are great kids. They dont deserve the situation they have. Hopefully we are all going to make his day and give him something that theres no way he would have ever gotten with out us.
I think i have responed to everyones PM, if i somehow over look a post or message i promise its not intentional, i have got a great response from so many people wanting to help out. I dont want to take more than what he needs, so if you have anything just please message me and i will let you know if it has been crossed off the list yet. A lot of people have mentioned things i forgot and didnt think of like scent killer, Tinks, Thermacell(although i doubt he would get refills unless he told me he was out and i got him more), d loop, etc. If you think of anything else just message me, im sure he would love it.
Thanks again everybody, once i get his bow setup we are going to hit the woods. I have a lockon i can put him in and a tree right beside it i can climb with my climber, i am going to try and get his first on video. I know how ate up with hunting he is, so i cant imagine how bad hes going to be shaking trying to shoot his first. Its basically a guarantee that 4-5 doe are coming out everday at this spot.


----------



## ga whackersmacker (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope he gets one! U shouldn't be ashamed of a dang thing. Look at what u have just done. It's an amazing thing


----------



## Danno (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in Dallas. I have a ton of scent-a-way earth scent and several of acorn unopened. I can meet up or mail.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 17, 2012)

PM sent 

A package from Whitetail Obsessions.

Like some BFO, sent eliminator and some other stuff.


----------



## AustinB (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a Apache drop away rest and a soft case that is designed for a mathews dxt if it will fit his bow and you need any of this just let me know.  I work in the Dallas area and would be glad to drop any of this off.


----------



## base3448 (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in south georgia coastal, i have a ladder stand and extra deer feeder if needed, don't know know about shotgun or trapping but i have 6 boxes of shotgun no 5 and traps if he is into it.  will meet half way for delivery.

PM if interested.


----------



## base3448 (Sep 17, 2012)

Speaking in helping out,  always wondered like a group or organization like big brothers / sisters.  Something to like take or give a chance for children to get into the woods who do not have a big brother or family.  Ummmm.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 17, 2012)

I just went through and read all of this and wow. This young man should be set up for sure.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey take him to Lamars in rockmart and tell Lamar or Richard to put what ever he needs on the bow and set it up and just call me when u r there. Pm's sent.


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 17, 2012)

I live in Newnan and have a nice ladder stand willing to donate pm me if needed.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats where im taking him. I have spent a lot of time in that store. My grandparents used to live a few miles from Lamars. So when i was growing up one of them would drop me off & i spent my summers down there shooting my bow all day. That was back when they had the big elevated platform you could shoot from.



yellowhammer73 said:


> Hey take him to Lamars in rockmart and tell Lamar or Richard to put what ever he needs on the bow and set it up and just call me when u r there. Pm's sent.


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Sep 17, 2012)

With the kind of responses all of yall have put on here makes me proud to be a hunter this is what it is all about. And maybe one day when he has a family of his own he will 
Be able to pass on the tradition to another generation.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree, its probably going to mean more to him than we will know. I promise this kid has never had something like this done for him. I cant thank you all enough! I left my target in the field behind my shop and marked off distances for him where he can go shoot even when im not there. I imagine my target is going to get some serious action by this time next week. lol  



outdoorsman2020 said:


> With the kind of responses all of yall have put on here makes me proud to be a hunter this is what it is all about. And maybe one day when he has a family of his own he will
> Be able to pass on the tradition to another generation.


----------



## rem 300 (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW This is AWESOME!!! Let me know if there is anything else he needs


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 17, 2012)

Does he need a knife? Should he have one in his home environment?


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah i think a knife is fine, he is 12 years old so i think if i teach him how to safely use, carry, and handle it, it may be a good thing for him to have.



lagrangedave said:


> Does he need a knife? Should he have one in his home environment?


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll work on it then. There's a knifemaker near you who owes me a knife. Bking will be getting in touch with you.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2012)

sounds good, thanks! message me if you need my number


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Sep 18, 2012)

What size boots??


----------



## oops1 (Sep 18, 2012)

That's an awesome thing you're doing gsp. Ditto for all those donating.Keep everyone posted on his progress.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Sep 18, 2012)

give us an idea of what he may still need.  so may good people have given so much its hard to keep up with all of it.  where is dallas ga?  i sure its no where near elberton but i may can work something out.


----------



## quackhead87 (Sep 18, 2012)

gsp754 this is an outstanding thing that you have started for this young man. It really shows how all of us fellow GON members can team up to help one another out for a GREAT cause. Thumbs up to each and everyone who has offered or is being a part of this!!! I travel through Dallas one every two weeks so before my next trip through I'll look at his latest "in need of" list and see what I can help with. Good job everyone!


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes it is amazing how many good people are on here and have stepped forward to help. I spent all afternoon replying to messages. As of right now it looks like we may have everything he needs(plus some extras) coming in. I will have his shoe size today and I'm also going to find out exact shirt and pant size. I can ask him today and he won't suspect he's about to get a hunting make over. It's really great all the little things like scents, grunt tubes, and stuff like that people are sending. I have a fanny pack that you wear like a back pack im giving him, and now he
will have accessories to carry in it. I remember when I was his age I was always wanting something else to put in my hunting bag. I will keep everyone posted, and I will make sure he knows how everything he got was made possible. 




quackhead87 said:


> gsp754 this is an outstanding thing that you have started for this young man. It really shows how all of us fellow GON members can team up to help one another out for a GREAT cause. Thumbs up to each and everyone who has offered or is being a part of this!!! I travel through Dallas one every two weeks so before my next trip through I'll look at his latest "in need of" list and see what I can help with. Good job everyone!


----------



## keowens31 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a great jesture my friend. It looks like a lot of folks are coming to the plate for you and your friend. I have a lot of items that your friend might be able to use. I also have some great hunting here in South Ga. that i would enjoy you two coming down and hunting with me for a weekend. PM Sent, and GOD BLESS..


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 18, 2012)

If he ends up needing anything else please post what it may be because I have some extras laying around the house! I have some clothes that may fit him a thermocell and a few broadheads and field points.


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 18, 2012)

OP - PM Sent.


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 18, 2012)

You are a good man, GSP. There are a lot of good folks on Woody's. Hunters are cut from a different cloth than most folks. I'm proud to be part of something different than the rest of our modern day society that seems to only think about "me" all the time.

I'm in Marietta and my brother lives in Dallas. I'd like to help with anything that may still be needed. I've got a little bit of everything or could meet you at Walmart or something to get what may still be needed.

I had a great family life growing up, but my Dad didn't hunt so if it wasn't for my older cousin and my uncle, I would have never had the opportunity. Thanks for giving a young man the opportunity to carry on the tradition.

MM


----------



## IKWAK (Sep 18, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!! Talk about a great group of guys! I am new to bowhunting and wish I had some items to offer. You guys are going to rock this kids world!!


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a wrist sling, 3-4 expandable wasp BHs (100 grain), a toxonics single pin sight (It might need a new attaching bracket)and possibly some camo. If you post the sizes I can go through the camo this afternoon.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 18, 2012)

What you all are doing here for this boy is just wonderful. OP, how is the list holding out? It might be nice for him to be able to read through this thread to see that some complete strangers are rallying to help him. 

Just a thought.

God is good.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 18, 2012)

This is awesome. Did you get a safety harness? I have a couple that are several years old, but still "new in the pack". They are the kind that comes with a buddy stand. Nothing fancy, but they are still in the pack. PM me w/an address & I will mail it to you.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 18, 2012)

when i was a kid his age i thought it was real cool to get something in the mail. i also used to have to go grocery shopping with my mom at that age. the only good thing about that was sometimes she would buyme a 4-wheeler or hunting magazine sooooooooo if you can get his address and send me his name i'll make sure he gets an issue of GON for the next twelve months


----------



## mojo02 (Sep 18, 2012)

GSP - PM Sent!!!


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 18, 2012)

Great call Joey!


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 18, 2012)

GSP,

TruFire release and broadheads, per your PM, are dropping in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Sep 18, 2012)

Im just coming across this thread, and I am blessed just reading of all the good hearted and well intentions of everyone. This is what its all about. If there is anything else this young may need or someone else that could use some of the same good fortune, please let us know so we can share what we love with others.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 18, 2012)

Joey he would love that! I will message you his address and name.

Y.T. 
I have thought about that and have mixed feelings on whether i would want him to see this thread or not. I wouldn't want him to be embarrassed or ashamed of anything thats not his fault. Also, i doubt he realizes i have noticed and know how bad things are. He doesn't ever really talk about how his step dad treats him. I have seen it from the outside and can only imagine how things are inside after a case of beer and when no one can see. Its tough keeping my mouth shut and minding my own business. Theres no way id sit and watch if his step dad was trying to hurt him. If i see that, yall will have to set up a fund to bail me out of jail for whipping that mans tail!.  But unless i see something i just cant let go its better for everybody if i just mind my own business.


----------



## mickeyd318 (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the best influence ive ever seen on G.O.N. this is what hunting is all about and harvesting is just another added bonus hunting is about everyone coming together when one is down and picking them up and showing them the best thing they have never even thought of doing in there life I love all the memories that comes with it as well and this one will be told and shown to everybody i know that doesnt hunt to show them that we are not just KILLERS we are true gentleman who love what God has given us and are thankful for what we have to be able to give to others. Thanks GSP this thread really got me thinking about when i first started hunting and when my dad finally took me with him it was the best thing he ever did in my life and even though we only went twice together ill never forget it and ill never quit going thanks for touching this kids heart and since youve started never let him go in the wrong direction in life be there as long as you can thanks for all you have done cant wait to see the pics of him and his new gear. That will be the true celebration


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 18, 2012)

Why don't we pitch in and buy him a Diamond Razors Edge? I'll pony up the majority of it. I bet my local archery shop will give me one at cost.He can use it for years to come.

GSP,You have a pm. Please call as soon as you can.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 18, 2012)

Called my archery shop and the Razors Edge is no longer. The new bows are on the way but not here yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 18, 2012)

Ihunt said:


> Why don't we pitch in and buy him a Diamond Razors Edge? I'll pony up the majority of it. I bet my local archery shop will give me one at cost.He can use it for years to come.
> 
> GSP,You have a pm. Please call as soon as you can.



I can't speak for GSP, but we don't know the full situation here.  If mom is working hard to get him a bow, even an old one, not sure we want to jump down that road and certainly don't want to cause any more strife with the step dad.  I will kick in some money if this is what GSP would like to do (academy gift card, etc), but with the lack of information I would want GSP's input before the members on the forum jump on that train. It is a great gesture  and i'm not bashing it one bit. Just my opinion.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 18, 2012)

gsp754 said:


> There is a kid i know who could use something good in his life. If anyone has any archery gear or camo they would donate to him you would make him so happy you wouldnt believe it! He is a great kid that just doesnt have the best of a life. He lives close to my shop and saw me out shooting my bow and he came over and just started talking. Ive known him about a year and in that amount of time it would be obvious whether was a punk or was up to something, but this boy is a genuinely good person. He is ate up with hunting and fishing, thats all he talks about. I dont want to air his laundry online, but to make a long story short. His mom seems like a nice lady who loves her son but she is not the best at picking out good men. Somehow his step dad must have gotten drunk enough to be nice and bought him a 20 year old bow. He is so proud of that bow you would think its brand new.
> I am going to dig through my old stuff and round up everything he needs to be able to hunt. He can hunt behind his house and his mom has given him the go ahead to go hunt with me. She is going to bring him and pick him up from my house. I figure if he has hunting it will get him out of the house when things get bad with his step dad and the bottle. If anyone has anything they can donate to him i would appreciate it. I will come pick it up if you are close enough to drive. I live in Dallas GA
> 
> Heres what i have for him so far, wrist sling, sight, stabilizer, back pack, short sleeve camo shirt & a nice camo jacket.
> ...


PM me, between myself and Bass Pro shops I can help, Just let me know what you need, sizes will help.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 18, 2012)

Satchmo and I would be happy to help in any way.  Please keep us updated on anything you don't have.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 18, 2012)

Care package mailed today , use what you can and feel free to pass the rest on


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fellas i dont know what to say, im all for it, i like the idea and i have thought about it. I just dont know how his step dad will act, he may think im trying to one up him. His step dad did buy the bow he has now, it wasnt out of kindness and theres no way he spent more than $20. Im guessing he won a bet or somebody was going to throw it away and he took it. There have been a couple of people offer a bow and what i told them was let me feel the water and see how that will go over. I think it would be fine if his bow is too old for any accessories to fit or if its not shootable. We need a good excuse, im all ears if anyone has an idea. ive thought about just having the guy who sets it up to tell us something is wrong, and then i just happen to have another bow. Or ive thought about saying we got him a bow where his step dad could use the other and they could go hunt together (like that would happen). I just dont know, i will have to feel the water before making that decision, last thing i want is for this to go south. His mom would probably cry and be as thankful as him. Its step dad who is the unpredictable one.



benellisbe said:


> I can't speak for GSP, but we don't know the full situation here.  If mom is working hard to get him a bow, even an old one, not sure we want to jump down that road and certainly don't want to cause any more strife with the step dad.  I will kick in some money if this is what GSP would like to do (academy gift card, etc), but with the lack of information I would want GSP's input before the members on the forum jump on that train. It is a great gesture  and i'm not bashing it one bit. Just my opinion.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 18, 2012)

Gsp, point heard. 

Your right, I think it would be best to temper the outpouring here for sensitivities sake.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 18, 2012)

We could all just randomly mail the kid some stuff..packages in the mail are always fun, as stated above...GON stickers on all of the packages...?


----------



## RMelton (Sep 18, 2012)

I know you said he had a really old bow. I don't know what kind of shape it is in, but I have an old proline that was my first bow. It shots pretty well. I also have an whisker biscuit I just took off of my bow and a few extra quivers. I live about 10 minutes from dallas. I think I have an extra 3 pin sight I took off my bow as well. Let me know if you need any of this stuff.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 18, 2012)

I talked to his mom, i just told her i had a few hunting related things for him and wanted to know what size he wore. I told y'all he was a pretty big boy, he wears a dang 10.5..... He's 12 years old! That seems like a big foot for a 12 year old. I wear a size 12 now @ 31 yrs old, but when I was 12 years old I think I only wore an 8 or something like that. 
His shirt size is a big medium or a large and she didn't know his pants waist size but she thinks 28-30. 
Thanks again to everyone helping.


----------



## smitty (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd like to meet you and take him to Academy in Dallas and get him some boots and what ever this youg man needs to get him in the woods !!!


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 18, 2012)

For some reason GON attracts the best people in GA to their website!


----------



## shoot2grill (Sep 18, 2012)

This is so great! I have nephew ive did the same thing for..kinda same circumstances, but a little easier being its kin. One thing you may consider is setting him up to take a hunter safety course.thats something he'd be really proud of, the kids love showing there card to there friends!


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have actually got that taken care of, he is going to take it next month. My brother in law has never taken it so when he told me he was going i ask him to carry little man with him. So he has got a ride to and from next month. 



shoot2grill said:


> This is so great! I have nephew ive did the same thing for..kinda same circumstances, but a little easier being its kin. One thing you may consider is setting him up to take a hunter safety course.thats something he'd be really proud of, the kids love showing there card to there friends!


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 18, 2012)

Danno & AustinB met me today and dropped off some nice gifts for little man. Come to find out we have more in common than hunting, the other is talking & sharing pictures. I think an hour was the minimum meeting, if we had more time im sure we could have talked longer, two great guys! It was nice meeting you both! I cant thank you all enough, this will mean so much to this kid. There is no way i could have given him everything he is going to get by myself. Its amazing there are so many good people on here that are willing to take their time & spend their money to help out some one they dont know!


----------



## 1990chevy (Sep 19, 2012)

I just read the whole story and all the cmments. I have tears in my eyes. Gsp you are truly a great man. I thank you for helping the kid out. My neighbor. Took me and got me started in bow hunting when i was around that age. Im 20 and still hunt with him every chance i get. But he didnt introduce me to hunting. I had already been hunting for awile and killed numerous deer with a gun


----------



## letliloneswalk (Sep 19, 2012)

hey send me your address i would like to make a cash donation  to help this young man  God has blessed my life so incredibly  i would be humbled if i could help with this young mans needs.
send me your address i'll send a  UPS letter with a donation  !

John 3:16-17   1COR 2-9   Prov 3; 5-6


----------



## sgrantham (Sep 19, 2012)

HawgWild23 said:


> I say we go whoop the step dad so the boy can have what ever we send him.



This is what i was thinking. Couple of truck loads of hunters show up, have a little talk with step-dad, maybe showing him how good we are at skinning things, maybe change his attitude! I know that's maybe not the best way but it don't stop me from wanting to. Update what he might still need when you can. Did he get a thermocell? Maybe some refills, I seen you said he probably wouldn't be able to get any. This is awesome what you are doing and everyone who is pitching in also. God bless.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 19, 2012)

If anyone has some empty or partially empty thermacell butanes that you are throwing out or would like to donate, I'll refill them for him so he can use his Thermacell all season long.  Just shoot me a PM and we'll figure something out.

I know so far this season I've been through 3 and have refilled 2 of them.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I have just read this, and man it is touching, and I love to see it.  But my one suggestion, and certainly not to take ANYTHING away from this situation, but whatever left overs you have that they didnt need, try and do the same thing.  Offer it on here free to someone else that is just getting into hunting.  There is a guy on the market place right now looking for youth camo, contact him and see what you could give him for his kid.  This just doesnt have to be for this paticular child.  I dont have alot, of anything, money, xtra hunting gear, but I try to help out.  There are several other families in the same situation, and I commend all of you for what you have done for this boy, and with the amount of stuff that looks like he doesnt need anymore of just in the previous post, could touch a lot of kids/families lives on here, just something to consider


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 19, 2012)

I know the feeling guys but lets keep this about the young man and not his stepdad


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 19, 2012)

and just to let you know, i just got two emails. THE FOLKS AT GON WILL BE SENDING THIS YOUNG MAN A SUBSCRIPTION...FOR FREE. Good job GON and a special thanks to Daryl Kirby and Mindy Burns


----------



## hiawassee1 (Sep 19, 2012)

and to add to my previous post, alot of people maybe would not come on here and out right ask for free stuff to help them out when they are not able to buy it.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Sep 19, 2012)

That's good stuff right there


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 19, 2012)

Good Lord. 
This has to be THE best thread ever posted on this site.
GSP, anything needed that you don't get, PM me and I will get on it 10-18.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

This is what its about...circle the wagons!


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 19, 2012)

This thread proves there are still plenty of good hearted folks around.


----------



## G Duck (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow!! great response! I am a little late getting on here, seems like he may have everything he needs. I do have an extra quickie quiver laying in the garage, and a set of new  opened 100 gr thunderheads. and if you have the clothing sizes let me know. 
David


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Sep 19, 2012)

This has been an outstanding response, like someone said let's find some more kids and donate the other stuff we have to them.....I so far have not been able to give this kid anything because everything I had was already donated!!!


----------



## White Stag (Sep 19, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Gulfin (Sep 19, 2012)

Good deal here folks!! 

I have some random stuff laying around and will be happy to ship it out. If there is anything in particular you are still short please let me know.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 19, 2012)

Its been a long day, i just got home and had a chance to get on here. The packages have started rolling in and merc123 went out of his way to meet me & bring some things tonight, another great guy who i could have stayed in the driveway talking hunting with all night. I just want everyone to know im doing all i can to respond to messages, post, & phone calls, if for some reason i miss a call, message, or post i promise its not intentional, please dont think im ignoring you! 
I took everything i had, along with donations from the guys i have met and the packages that came in the mail today. That boy couldnt have told me "you didnt have to do this" any more. It took about 45 minutes for him to realize that everything was really his and i wasnt taking it back home with me, it was really staying! I told him it wasnt all from me, that i had a connection to a great group of guys that want to see him have a good hunting season. He really didnt know what to say, the best part was watching him show his mom and sister everything. He didnt really know how to tell them what most of it was used for. I cant thank you all enough, im the one getting to see the smile on his face and just how great of a thing this has turned out to be and i cant tell you how good of a feeling this has given me. 
I can go ahead and tell you we are going to have more than one of a few things and whatever is not used i will be more than happy to send it to someone else in need. I will take a picture of everything we have left over and you guys can tell me what to do with it. Its still too soon to say what we already have, some things will probably be here tomorrow. For sure we have a rest, sight, stabilizer, wrist sling, & release. 
The quikee quiver would be great, he needs a quiver and im sure he would love to have the same kind of quiver that i have. All i have ever used are quikee quivers! 
Thanks again fellas, this has turned into an amazing thing, i wish you all could have been with me today to see how happy he was.
I took him walking behind his house to look for deer sign this afternoon and the first thing he did was put on his new orange vest that Danno donated.


----------



## mudfoot (Sep 19, 2012)

This is by far the best thread ever. I makes you proud to be a hunter and to be associated with such a great group of people. It looks like he may have what he needs but if theres anything else I would love to help, God has blessed my family with what we need and it needs to be passed on to others. Shoot me a pm with an address and I will send him some hunting dvds and whatever else he may need.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Sep 19, 2012)

I found a good deal on a bow on craigslist a while back and bought it just to have it. It is a really good bow. I think its one of the jennings buckmasters. Its in great shape and would really like to see it used. Call me if interested. 770-508-5310


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 19, 2012)

How about the daughter. Is there anything she might need? Does she want to hunt? Just a thought


----------



## mudfoot (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea I meant to ask if there was anything you think the sister might want or need. How old is she?


----------



## countryboy27012 (Sep 19, 2012)

This is awsome. Please keep us updated on how things are going and how he is doing with his new bow.

 Please let us know if there is ANYTHING this young man might need. I would love to donate something to the cause.


----------



## merc123 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice to meet you and your wife today GSP!  Definitely could have stayed out all night talking hunting!  Hope he gets him one this season!  If not, we'll go rope one and tie it to the tree under his stand!


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 19, 2012)

I felt a little bad tonight when he was showing his sister everything. It really didn't cross my mind to get her a little something too. My wife said I should get her something but I don't know what she would like. She's not into hunting, and I don't really know her as well as I do her brother.  She is 11 and I don't know what 11 year old girls do for fun? If anyone has any suggestions I will go get her something where she doesn't feel left out. There were some stickers in the packages that came in the mail today and I made sure she got a few of them, she really liked the red muzzy sticker.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 20, 2012)

I will see what i can  and do for the sister. ups is coming to see you tomorrow.


----------



## deepwater (Sep 20, 2012)

Makes me proud to be part the GON family when you see something like this. PM sent


----------



## Paint Brush (Sep 20, 2012)

GSP754 I just found this thread. Its going to get cool in a few days that young man will need a jacket to wear PM me his size and any thing else he needs. When you have some time to talk to him let him know what a brother hood he is entering into by simply going bowhunting!
   Thanks to you Also:


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 20, 2012)

Paint Brush said:


> GSP754 I just found this thread. Its going to get cool in a few days that young man will need a jacket to wear PM me his size and any thing else he needs. When you have some time to talk to him let him know what a brother hood he is entering into by simply going bowhunting!
> Thanks to you Also:



i sent a big jackett but he may need a light jackett. large is the size


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 20, 2012)

I gave him a mid weight scent block jacket, it's too warm for right now but should be good for those days that are not really cold.
But yes he is a large, medium fits him but he's too tall for most medium shirts because they are too short.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Sep 20, 2012)

What about a headlamp? I also have a thermocell refill if he needs one still in box.


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 20, 2012)

This is great good luck to the young man just keep us posted i think i might have an old moultrie cam let know..


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 20, 2012)

I bet there are a lot of tough old men with tears in their eyes.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 20, 2012)

These is the suit I sent you that pm about


----------



## The Fever (Sep 20, 2012)

joey1919 said:


> when i was a kid his age i thought it was real cool to get something in the mail. i also used to have to go grocery shopping with my mom at that age. the only good thing about that was sometimes she would buyme a 4-wheeler or hunting magazine sooooooooo if you can get his address and send me his name i'll make sure he gets an issue of GON for the next twelve months



What a great idea joey!!!



Ihunt said:


> I bet there are a lot of tough old men with tears in their eyes.



There is a 22 year old man here that has teared up....I expect plenty others have...If only peta saw this side...Thanks to all the people out there that have helped get us younger ones out there hunting and fishing. My dad got me out there and did a lot but it was people like yall that got me into places and got me gear I didnt already have that allowed me to enjoy it to its fullest! I think I have a hoyt zr200 laying around somewhere...pretty nice bow...if it comes to it I would be more than glad to pass that on...


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 21, 2012)

Just read all this for the first time and it brought tears to my eyes. Thank you for doing this. On the idea of getting him a newer bow, I would hold off at least for this year, unless it wont fit him or is just too messed up to fix. Many of us can't imagine what it's like to grow up like that. That being said, even though hardly any thought (possibly don't really know though) went into giving the boy the bow, it means so much more to the boy to think that his step dad actually took the time to give him the bow. I would not want to ruin that for him. It would do more pyschologicaly for the boy to let him think his step dad cared enough about him to get him the bow. At least that's my thoughts about it.


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 21, 2012)

I found out more about the bow step dad "bought." i guess It's just the icing on the cake. I knew that it wasn't bought out of kindness and something had to be going on. Sure enough, his step dad bought it, but is making him pay him back, $20 or $30 i cant remember. That debt will be settled tomorrow and there will be no leins left on the bow. 
For some good news, he called me tonight and said he could go hunting with me in the morning if I can come pick him up and take him home. Anybody that wants to see some pictures message me your email address. I can't wait to watch him start shaking when the 5 doe that come by my stand every morning show up. We shot our bows a few days ago and he can kill one if it's 20yrds or closer, he was shooting descent at that range. 
Anyone want to make a prediction what happens on his first shot ever at a deer? I actually killed the first deer I ever shot at with my bow...... The next several were misses. Lol


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 21, 2012)

I got tears in  my eyes. I hope he see a lot of deer.  he gets a shot he nails it. I am pulling for him. I am pump if I was going with y'all.


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 21, 2012)

Good luck in the morning


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'm on my way to his house, he called me 10 minutes before my alarm went off this morning. You think he is excited.


----------



## aa07512 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just saw this for the first time as I'm sitting in a ground blind this morning.  I think this proves how great hunters are.  We are a very giving bunch. I hope y'all are able to get a shot this morning and please post some pic.  As everyone else has said, if anything else is needed please let us know.  God bless you for the difference u are making in this boys life.


----------



## Backwoods33 (Sep 22, 2012)

Any word on this mornings hunt?


----------



## jasonyoung (Sep 22, 2012)

HawgWild23 said:


> I got tears in  my eyes. I hope he see a lot of deer.  he gets a shot he nails it. I am pulling for him. I am pump if I was going with y'all.



Me too man.  I am a sucker for this kind of attitude!  This is all American!


----------



## merc123 (Sep 22, 2012)

gsp754 said:


> I found out more about the bow step dad "bought." i guess It's just the icing on the cake. I knew that it wasn't bought out of kindness and something had to be going on. Sure enough, his step dad bought it, but is making him pay him back, $20 or $30 i cant remember. That debt will be settled tomorrow and there will be no leins left on the bow.
> For some good news, he called me tonight and said he could go hunting with me in the morning if I can come pick him up and take him home. Anybody that wants to see some pictures message me your email address. I can't wait to watch him start shaking when the 5 doe that come by my stand every morning show up. We shot our bows a few days ago and he can kill one if it's 20yrds or closer, he was shooting descent at that range.
> Anyone want to make a prediction what happens on his first shot ever at a deer? I actually killed the first deer I ever shot at with my bow...... The next several were misses. Lol




I say shaking so bad he can't even pull the string back!


----------



## sman (Sep 22, 2012)

Does he need a bow?


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well he has me to thank for not getting that shot at one this morning, they came in real early and I was fooling around with the camera in my stand.... Of course they saw me, blew and ran the other way. Oh well we are back after them this afternoon. I wish it would cool off, its miserable hot!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 22, 2012)

I bet he had a blast seeing them and being in the stand.. How did he do ?


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 23, 2012)

He had a blast, its been very humorous for me as well. But getting him a shot is going to be tougher than i thought. He keeps getting busted, he hasn't learned when he can move yet.
Im going to have to tie off everything he has to his stand, cause if can drop he is gonna drop it! lol


----------



## Danno (Sep 23, 2012)

gsp754 said:


> He had a blast, its been very humorous for me as well. But getting him a shot is going to be tougher than i thought. He keeps getting busted, he hasn't learned when he can move yet.
> Im going to have to tie off everything he has to his stand, cause if can drop he is gonna drop it! lol




We just had this coversation.
"The game" is the best part


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 23, 2012)

GSP God is going to reward you with a better hunting spot in heaven for what you are doing


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 24, 2012)

Amen.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 24, 2012)

Ihunt said:


> I bet there are a lot of tough old men with tears in their eyes.



YEA ME, RIGHT NOW !!

This is AWSOME !!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is just awesome I loom forward every day for updates and pics...BesT thread on Gon ever


----------



## HawgWild23 (Sep 24, 2012)

yes it is. thanks to  GSP754 for making this happen for this boy.


----------



## Mangler (Sep 24, 2012)

GSP, Will he be able to black powder or gun hunt? I've got a muzzle loader that I'd like to give him if you think he'd be able to use it (and if you or someone could make sure he is careful with it..i'd hate to see him or someone else get hurt).

Also, I can't take a guest down to our club until after the first week of December, but anytime after that let me know if ya'll want to come down and I'll do my best to put him on a deer. The club is in Burke county. Let me know about the Black Powder Rifle! Thanks for doing what you are doing!!


----------



## heartstopper4 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is very touching... Thank You!


----------



## muddsmoker (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm speachless, As a hunter i couldnt be more proud right now because of all the things ya fellas are doin. Sometimes kids just need a little help along the right way and I'd bet the barn you y'all just changed is life forever. I want to say thank you to everyone who donated and to GON ...WOW just WOW. If you need anything else I have some random stuff sittin in my huntin tot just let me know. I dont have much but I'd give yall the shirt off my back to help


----------



## Chuck Terry (Sep 24, 2012)

GSP:  you have to post a picture of the kid with some of his "new stuff".  I bet he will be grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## gsuchevy (Sep 24, 2012)

This is awesome really no other way to put it.  This is why I am proud to be a hunter.  I'm sure this is a memory this boy will never forget long as he lives.


----------



## alvishere (Sep 24, 2012)

This would be a great read in the Gon magazine .....anybody got any  connections 
???     Thanks Guys!
God is Good


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm A Small Guy. And Have Camo That I Will Send Some Is Brand New . What Size Does He Wear??Pm Me If You Like. I'ts All About Kids Man Dont Mind Helping One Bit!!!!!!

Craig Chamblee


----------



## grim (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, I am both proud and humbled to be surrounded by such fine folks.

Hats off to you guys!


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 25, 2012)

Fellas I can't thank you all enough, it looks like the young man has about everything he needs. We are going to get him some boots here in the next few days but other than that all he needs is a deer that is not very smart to walk up. I can't tell you how funny it was watching the deer this past weekend bust him, and wondering what he will drop out of the stand next. It's a good thing he has several arrows, cause he goes through half the quiver every hunt. I will keep everyone posted on our hunting adventures, and hopefully he will get a deer soon! Thanks to everyone that has helped out, I have told a few guys Via private message my reasoning for not wanting to put any pictures out here on the public forum. I just don't think it's a good idea for several reasons, but if anyone would like to see some pictures message me your email address and I will send you some. I'm going to take a lot, especially when he gets a deer!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Oct 1, 2012)

did Y'all get in the woods this past weekend?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 1, 2012)

I like to read updates and here the stories especially from the hospital bed. Got bit by a timber rattler Saturday afternoon. Get that boy some snake boots


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 1, 2012)

He didn't get to hunt Saturday and I had to work all day sunday, hopefully this weekend I can get him back out there. I had 4 underneath me Saturday morning. I wish he could have been there because 3 of them were bucks, he would have loved to see that!
Gadestroyer, I hope you get better soon buddy, I hate it your having to go through this. Next time just shoot the snake, don't play footsie with it. Lol


----------



## BoKat96 (Oct 1, 2012)

GSP great thing you have done here for this young man.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 1, 2012)

awesome read... teared my up... if anythkng else is needed let us know? how about this... since everyone wanted to pitch in cash for a bow why dont we buy the kid a lifetime license?  if he loves it now i doubt he will want to quit and how will he afford his license after 16? just a thought...


----------



## stickandstrang (Oct 1, 2012)

Man such a great thing happening here, many thanks to all of you who have stepped up to make this kids dreams come true. I wish the world out there who think hunters are bad people could see whats going on here.
All of you who have donated to help this young man have put another diamond in your heavenly crown, God Bless you all...


----------



## kcausey (Oct 1, 2012)

Selflessness is a great key to happiness in life...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 1, 2012)

There are some awesome folks on here.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 1, 2012)

I admit, its been rewarding seeing how happy this has made him. I went an helped him hang a stand this afternoon behind his house and he had two buddies walk over, it was funny hearing him tell them why they aren't seeing deer (sounded like i recorded my self) and showing them all his hunting gear. Those two other guys both have a lot of hunting gear, nice bows, and dads that take them hunting every weekend. I think for once he was the one they were wishing they could be. He had his own hunting stories to tell about all the deer we saw last weekend and just as much, if not more hunting gear. He was ate up with proud this afternoon, it made me feel good for him.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 1, 2012)

gsp754 said:


> I admit, its been rewarding seeing how happy this has made him. I went an helped him hang a stand this afternoon behind his house and he had two buddies walk over, it was funny hearing him tell them why they aren't seeing deer (sounded like i recorded my self) and showing them all his hunting gear. Those two other guys both have a lot of hunting gear, nice bows, and dads that take them hunting every weekend. I think for once he was the one they were wishing they could be. He had his own hunting stories to tell about all the deer we saw last weekend and just as much, if not more hunting gear. He was ate up with proud this afternoon, it made me feel good for him.



Man that's awesome. I've been following this thread and it is a great thing you've done for this kid.  Makes me proud to be a fellow Woodyite (I still consider this place Woody's).  Thanks for setting a great example for all of us.  Keep us posted how the season goes for this young man


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Oct 1, 2012)

There is no telling how much you have changed this young boys life. I'd say you've gained a friend for life. Thanks for everything you've done for him.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2012)

Still in the tree, I just got a text that said " got one" I called and told him stay in the stand until I get there, he said he saw blood on the deer when ran. Keep your fingers cross it was a good shot and we find it. He said it was a buck, this is the first hunt I left him and didnt hunt beside him. I will update and tell the whole story in a little.


----------



## sman (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow!!!  Awesome!!!!  Hope yall find it!!!


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just got to his stand, I'm waiting for him to climb down. I found the deer walking over to his stand. He doesn't know yet, he's going to have to follow the blood trail. I misunderstood him, he said there was a small buck with her but it was a spike so he shot the doe. She's definitely down, he got his first deer!! This was the first deer he has ever shot at, and it's with a bow!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 6, 2012)

Holy crap that's awesome. Post pics bud !!


----------



## secondseason (Oct 6, 2012)

That is awesome! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 6, 2012)

That is amazing. Hard to not tear up reading this. You are an excellent person. Wish I had someone like you in my life when I was his age.


----------



## alan (Oct 6, 2012)

He is going to be just a little excited!!


----------



## storeman (Oct 6, 2012)

That's awesome! ! Make him follow that blood trail to his kill.  Dont forget to paint his cheeks with blood.


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 6, 2012)

what a thread. Georgia really stepped it up on this one. i have tons of surplus laying around. i'll be watching to see if you come up short. or better yet...somebody round us up.another kid!


----------



## sman (Oct 6, 2012)

Perfect ending!!!


----------



## smitty (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats Damon !


----------



## huntfishwork (Oct 6, 2012)

congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Amen I tell him we all said CONGRATS. We want to hear his story as he told you.


----------



## Mike7474 (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome is all I can say!!!!   Now post some pictures already.


----------



## TallCrow (Oct 6, 2012)

Outstanding!  Congratulations to the young man and thanks to you and everyone who has supported your efforts!


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's the story.... I'm worn slap out so look over any typos and anything that doesn't make sense. 
This morning I wanted to try something new and instead of him hunting with me I put him in a tree by himself. I gave him one of my cell phones and made sure he got up the tree and I went to my stand. The past few hunts he has wanted me to shoot and acted a little nervous about having to take a shot, so i figured if he is alone he wont have anybody but himself to shoot. About 9:00 I got a text that said "I seen one" i ask if he got a shot, but unfortunately the deer saw him too, he said "they blew at me and took off". I told him he may have some more come in so sit real still and dont get discouraged. This wasn't his first time getting blown at, it happens about every hunt. I have never heard so many deer blow at someone as what I have experienced this season hunting with him. It's gotten funny, I can't help but laugh because it has happened so much. Anyways, about an hour later my phone goes off and I figured he was about ready to climb down but the text says "got one" I couldn't believe what I was reading. I text him back and said "no way" then i just called him before he could reply. He was talking to me from his stand and I'm surprised I couldn't hear him through the woods, I'm whispering and he was talking like he was at a football game. I told him to stay in his stand until I get there, I should have said how long it would be before I got there. Ten minutes later he's calling wondering where I'm at and when I'm going to be there. I told him we need to give it at least an hour and I can only imagine how long that hour went by. Well about 10 minutes before I climb down he text me again, "deer" I didn't know what he was talking about so I called and he is whispering telling me there is another doe out in front of him, so I told him "shoot it", unfortunately he had dropped the rest of his arrows and quiver and couldn't. Haha, him dropping his arrows is just about as much of a guarantee as at least one deer blowing every hunt. Well I finally climb down and head towards his stand, on my way I found his deer. I played dumb and started looking for blood while he climbed out of the tree, I wasn't about to spoil the surprise. I let him find the blood and I just recorded him tracking it. The video of him when he finally saw the deer was priceless, you could hear the uncertainty in his voice after about 50 yards, he was starting to wonder if he was going to find it. I played dumb the whole way, the blood trail was great she bled perfect. He had a little trouble spotting the blood and knowing what to look for so it was a good experience for him. He was one happy camper, he couldn't wait to call his mom and tell her he got one. 
I smeared some blood on him and I let him hold the legs and watch while I gutted it. I told him this is his only field dressing demonstration he will get, next one he has to gut. We took it back to the shop, strung it up and he got to learn how to clean a deer. It was a lot of fun, he will certainly be telling his buddies about it on Monday when he goes to school. 
Thanks to everybody on here who helped this kid out, I can't thank you all enough! It's safe to say he is hooked, and has made good use of everything that was sent to him! This is probably one of, if not the best, day of his life.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 6, 2012)

That is so awesome wish I could have been there myself


----------



## lilnole8 (Oct 6, 2012)

I seriously just got chills reading about him killing the doe.  Tell him congrats and I commend you for doing this when so many people in this world would just look the other way.


----------



## buddy48 (Oct 6, 2012)

That is awesome. This should go in GON as one of the hunt stories!!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Oct 6, 2012)

buddy48 said:


> That is awesome. This should go in GON as one of the hunt stories!!



x2.....


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad to hear it all came together, we couldn't have written this out any better. Congrats to both of you, sure it was as much of a thrill for you. Good job bud


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2012)

buddy48 said:


> That is awesome. This should go in GON as one of the hunt stories!!



Yeah, but that's just my version. He would have to tell how it all went down before the text I got that said "got one."
He made about a 30 yard shot, I should have shot it with my range finder, I'm going to go back and range it. He showed me where it was standing when he shot & I was impressed.


----------



## BigCats (Oct 6, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Jdg112 (Oct 6, 2012)

I just stumbled on this thread and i want to bawl. Im in Forsyth Co. if there is ANYTHING he needs at all let me know i might have it and if I don't i'll do my best to get it for him. The world needs more people willing to help someone out especially when it comes to hunting. I'm so touched by the actions of all you guys


----------



## sman (Oct 6, 2012)

Man you got to post a pic!!!!


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2012)

sman said:


> Man you got to post a pic!!!!



Trust me I want to, i just dont think its a good idea. Message me your email address and i will email you pictures. I sent a lot of emails today to everyone who messaged me their email address for pictures.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 7, 2012)

sman said:


> Perfect ending!!!



This is just the beginning!!!
 I don't care how big of a buck he ever kills I promise you its going to be tough to top the feeling he got from this doe. 
I told him I killed the first deer I ever shot at with my bow a while back, and he has remembered it. When we fond his deer that was one of the first things he mentioned, he let me know he did too! Haha I told him he one uped me, the first deer I ever shot at was with a gun and I missed. The first deer I ever killed was with a gun, second was with a bow. Not many people kill their first deer with a bow, I'm so happy he did. He tells me about all his buddies at school not liking bow hunting and being ready for rifle season. I am a bow hunter, a bow is all i deer hunt with, so this really helped show him how fun bow hunting is. This young man can say he is batting 1000, he has never missed a deer.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 7, 2012)

His buddies are jealous.. Bow hunting it very tuff but also very exciting


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 7, 2012)

Post  the pic, just blur his eyes or something to distort just enough.


----------



## Jdg112 (Oct 7, 2012)

I missed where it said he got his first one, that is so great! and yes just edit his face out of the pictures and post em up! Its getting colder by the day, does he need any thermals, socks, warm head gear?


----------



## IKWAK (Oct 8, 2012)

GSP, Got the pictures yesterday and that is definitely one happy boy!! This whole thing is awesome. I hope he kills many more deer and gets totally addicted to bow hunting! Good job bud!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats on the young man's first kill and with a bow at that. All I've had to offer is a post but this is one of the greatest threads of all time. Kudos to you sir for the time, money and effort you have invested in this young man's life. And kudos to all the GON family that has come together with the out pouring of gifts to make this happen. You all totally rock. 

The dropping of arrows and deer blowing at him is halarious and one I can certaintly relate to as a beginner bow hunter. 

I to was taken in by a man when I was 12 yrs old that took me hunting all the time.  Even though he has retired from this earth he will long live in my heart and mind until we meet again.

 




dixiecutter said:


> what a thread. Georgia really stepped it up on this one. i have tons of surplus laying around. i'll be watching to see if you come up short. or better yet...somebody round us up.another kid!



X 2


----------



## willholl79 (Oct 8, 2012)

Awesome story, glad he got one.


----------



## trexhunter (Oct 8, 2012)

Just came across this thread and wow is all you can say. Good group of guys to help this kid out and a great ending (but we all know it's just the beginning). Well done gsp and all those who donated, makes you realize there is still some real good out in the world.


----------



## Y.T. (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Christ-like love right here.

GSP, you are already seeing good fruit from your time and efforts.  

And to all who have pitched in, what a great group! I agree, lets find another youngster to circle the wagons for.  Lets keep this going!


----------



## FOD (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted to make a post saying how awesome this is and how wonderful it is to read something like this.Pm me if he needs anything else.


----------



## BigBuckCountry (Oct 15, 2012)

Just came across this thread. It is great to know that there are still some GOOD people out there these days. Congrats to him on his first deer! Please let me know if there is anything else he may need. PM sent.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 15, 2012)

Man what a story there is a kid at my gym that his dad was killed in a car accident last year he is 14 and wants me to take him hunting I definatly have to do it now thanks for inspiring us all


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2012)

Taporsnap77 said:


> Man what a story there is a kid at my gym that his dad was killed in a car accident last year he is 14 and wants me to take him hunting I definatly have to do it now thanks for inspiring us all



Let us know if he needs gear.


----------



## pse hunter (Oct 15, 2012)

4HAND said:


> Let us know if he needs gear.



yes, let us know


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 16, 2012)

i will i need to call him get him back motivated to train too tough little kid will definatly be in the big show one day if we can keep him out of trouble his older siblings dont do things by the book we might say. He has just been out of it i can understand why tho.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Oct 16, 2012)

if he does i will send the adress of my business in marietta not sure what the little feller has i know his dad took him a few times yrs prior i just hope he can handle it mentaly since they used to do that together.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just stumbled upon this thread, and I has absolutely made my day. I am so proud to say I can even consider myself to be part of this brotherhood.


----------

